# FIFA 17: i 20 giocatori più forti della Serie A. Classifica.



## juventino (9 Settembre 2016)

EA Sports continua a rivelare gli overall dei giocatori di FIFA 17. Oggi tocca alla Serie A: ecco la classifica dei 20 giocatori dall'overall più alto.

1-Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus) 88
2-Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus) 88
3-Gonzalo Higuain (Juuventus) 88
4-Samir Handanovic (Inter) 87
5-Leonardo Bonucci (Juventus) 87
6-Miranda (Inter) 86
7-Andrea Barzagli (Juventus) 86
8-Claudio Marchisio (Juventus) 86
9-Dani Alves (Juventus) 85
10-Miralem Pjanic (Juventus) 85
11-Paulo Dybala (Juventus) 85
12-Marek Hamsik (Napoli) 85
13-Ever Banega (Inter) 84
14-Alex Sandro (Juventus) 84
15-Carlos Bacca (Milan) 84
16-José Reina (Napoli) 84
17-Radja Nainggolan (Roma) 84
18-Kostas Manolas (Roma) 84
19-Ivan Perisic (Inter) 83
20-Gary Medel (Inter) 83


----------



## koti (9 Settembre 2016)

Medel rofl

Chiellini addirittura al primo posto al pari di Higuain e Buffon


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Probabilmente nemmeno a Maldini, Baresi e Nesta hanno dato la valutazione di Chiellini,
che è poco più di un onesto difensore.


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2016)

Diciamo che Chiellini è stato molto bravo a "vendersi" all'estero. Fuori dall'Italia ci sono molti convinti che sia il miglior difensore italiano


----------



## Butcher (9 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Chiellini è stato molto bravo a "vendersi" all'estero. Fuori dall'Italia ci sono molti convinti che sia il miglior difensore italiano



Si da anni è così...e non ho mai capito il perché.


----------



## Aron (9 Settembre 2016)

Bacca che ci fa lì?
Come mai non c'è Pavoletti?


----------



## Doctore (10 Settembre 2016)

montolivo e poli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2016)

Ieri è uscita la demo .. provata ? 

a me piace un casino ma ho fatto solo 2 partite ... devo giocarci un po' . Però immmm quella fisica del pallone mi ha un po' spiazzato..


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri è uscita la demo .. provata ?
> 
> a me piace un casino ma ho fatto solo 2 partite ... devo giocarci un po' . Però immmm quella fisica del pallone mi ha un po' spiazzato..



Alla fine hanno cambiato un po' la fisica del pallone e stravolto rigori e piazzati. E aggiungo che hanno fatto benissimo visto che a FIFA 16 ormai su rigore era praticamente impossibile fallire e su corner non si segnava quasi mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine hanno cambiato un po' la fisica del pallone e stravolto rigori e piazzati. E aggiungo che hanno fatto benissimo visto che a FIFA 16 ormai su rigore era praticamente impossibile fallire e su corner non si segnava quasi mai.



Si è sul 15 ogni angolo era gol però hahaha


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si è sul 15 ogni angolo era gol però hahaha



Non me lo ricordare  ricordo che in particolare Eto'o, che aveva un colpo di testa buggato, ad UT mi fece tirare giù tutto il calendario a più riprese


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2016)

Ragazzi non so voi ma a me questa demo sta piacendo parecchio.. è molto più " ragionato " il gioco... 

Ho notato che adesso la fisicità dei giocatori è molto importante e non come prima che tutte le volte il difensore ti si metteva davanti e sistematicamente anche se avevi ibra perdevi la palla , adesso è molto più difficile portare via la palla con la piccola spinta ( i giocatori di fifa mi capiranno )


----------



## Atletico Maniero (17 Settembre 2016)

Mi stupisce la mancanza di Benatia e Khedira in una classifica in cui ci sono Medel e Manolas. Ma la cosa più incredibile è la presenza di Chiliellini al primo posto...


----------



## VonVittel (22 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non so voi ma a me questa demo sta piacendo parecchio.. è molto più " ragionato " il gioco...
> 
> Ho notato che adesso la fisicità dei giocatori è molto importante e non come prima che tutte le volte il difensore ti si metteva davanti e sistematicamente anche se avevi ibra perdevi la palla , adesso è molto più difficile portare via la palla con la piccola spinta ( i giocatori di fifa mi capiranno )



Posso finalmente applicare il tiki taka di Brocchi!!


----------



## Giangy (24 Settembre 2016)

Provate le demo sia di Fifa 17 che PES 2017.... che dire, anche quest'anno preferisco Fifa, fantastico vedere gli allenatori reali di Premier League, poi sbaglio o è leggermente migliorato anche di grafica? Per Pes 2017 non sarebbe manco male... ma già è una delusione avere le squadre di Premier League senza licenza (eccezione il Liverpool), poi figuriamoci pure quest'anno senza le licenze ufficiali delle squadre Spagnole (a parte Atletico Madrid, Barcellona), e senza quelle di Juventus, Real Madrid, Sassuolo, credo non lo comprerà nessuno in Europa un gioco con solo squadre con licenza della Ligue 1, e di alcune di Serie A, poi ho visto i volti nuovi di Fifa quest'anno, si stanno avvicinando molto a quelli di PES, specie quelli della Juventus sono ottimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2016)

Guarda onestamente a me dei volti sempre fregato 0 , parliamo di giocabilita ? La demo di Fifa batte 3-0 quella di PES.


----------



## Giangy (24 Settembre 2016)

Si i volti sono il meno, pure io guardo giocabilita, e licenze. Comunque dico ancora che quest'anno senza licenze di club come Real Madrid, Juventus, tra l'altro quest'anno manca pure lo United, dico che è inutile comprare PES per giocare la Champions League, o l'Europa League, con squadre per lo più non licenziate. Detto questo aspetto Fifa 17 la prossima settimana.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si i volti sono il meno, pure io guardo giocabilita, e licenze. Comunque dico ancora che quest'anno senza licenze di club come Real Madrid, Juventus, tra l'altro quest'anno manca pure lo United, dico che è inutile comprare PES per giocare la Champions League, o l'Europa League, con squadre per lo più non licenziate. Detto questo aspetto Fifa 17 la prossima settimana.



Yes concordo , anche io aspetto sono in astinenza gahah


----------



## Love (25 Settembre 2016)

chiellini primo e nei primi 20 anche medel...bah


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2016)

anche a me la demo è piaciuta e sicuramente la versione full sarà anche meglio, il gioco è piu ragionato e fluido, bisogna vedere però l'online


----------



## Butcher (27 Settembre 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si i volti sono il meno, pure io guardo giocabilita, e licenze. Comunque dico ancora che quest'anno senza licenze di club come Real Madrid, Juventus, tra l'altro quest'anno manca pure lo United, dico che è inutile comprare PES per giocare la Champions League, o l'Europa League, con squadre per lo più non licenziate. Detto questo aspetto Fifa 17 la prossima settimana.



Tra un po' ritorneranno a winning eleven con Moldani, Radolno e Canavero...


----------



## Heaven (27 Settembre 2016)

Cosa ci fa Bacca? Non sanno che non è uno specialista dello sponde?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2016)

Ci siamo oggi si va a prendere il bambino


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2016)

Allora , ieri ho iniziato a giocare a FUT ...ovviamente tutto più bello e graficamente più fruibile .. per me Fifa punterà tutto su FUT da qui a 10 anni .

Detto questo , giocabilità.. ummm primo impatto mi ha lasciato un attimo cosi per via dei giocatori che pattinano tantissimo.. aspetto come al solito un paio di mesi per giudicare il tutto .

Se non hanno tolto il sistematico GOL al 45esimo spacco tutto .


----------



## Giangy (29 Settembre 2016)

Ma la versione mobile per IOS/Android, quando esce? Sono curioso di provare anche quella


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2016)

Di Fifa 17 se ne parla qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/fifa-17-uscita-novita-miglioramenti-video-e-recensioni-vt37790.html


----------

